# Alternative to Logic Pro X for displaying duration bars in the score editor



## mac88104 (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't own Logic and I do not plan to buy it so do you a notation software which enables us to display the note's duration and works approx. the same way of the Logic score editor ?

Here is what I mean :
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH24621?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

Thanks


----------



## Saxer (Nov 29, 2016)

Notion and Dorico.


----------



## mac88104 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks, I just found GarageBand, but it is only for mac and designed for pop/rnb/... music.


----------



## mac88104 (Nov 29, 2016)

And it costs a few dollars, so not advanced as Notion or Dorico.


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 29, 2016)

Overture also does this


----------



## mac88104 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok thanks and so does Reaper, pretty well :


----------



## mac88104 (Nov 30, 2016)

I dream of that in Cubase 9 but I do not delude myself, they will surely prefer to keep this function as an exclusive Dorico feature....


----------



## mac88104 (Nov 29, 2017)

IMO only Logic and Reaper propose exactly this way of moving and modify note lenght in their notation editors. Do you know if some notation software recently develops this functionality ? Personnaly I'll buy the first one that will allow me to work like this.


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 29, 2017)

That would be Overture


----------



## Vik (Dec 3, 2017)

Saxer said:


> Notion and Dorico.


Does Dorico really have duration bars? How do I enable them?


----------



## mac88104 (Dec 3, 2017)

Humm I don't tkink so... still waiting for that


----------

